# CNC lutherie? Anyone?



## D_Madureira (May 26, 2010)

Just wondering how many of you guys are using cnc routers for musical instrument purposes.

I have a lot of experience with CAD/CAM (CATIA V5 to be precise), and i'd like to know if I can be of any help for anyone needing toolpaths for their projects.

Just chime in.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a really great offer Dan. I know nothing about CNC woodworking but hopefully it will be of use to our CNC members.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Dan, welcome to the forum.

I personally do not need this help, but I just sold my last CNC which my son and I built. The odd thing he is using it for guitar building and his largest concern was the tool paths. 

It has taken my son the best part of the last 2 years learning to design in 3D, it was a challenge at first for him. I guess you could say he designs them an I run them.

I am sure there are many that can use that kind of guidance, it does take time to learn all it's applications, my hat off to you.  

Have a great day


----------



## D_Madureira (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for you comments.

I maintain my offer to you, your son, or somebody interested in making musical instruments using CNC.

Later,
Dan


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Dan, I do appreciate the offer and will keep it in mind. I am sure Scott or I will run into issues down the road we always do. 

We are starting a new CNC build and will be starting a thread in about a week, we have the material for the steel frame,,, but now to cut and get welded hopefully this coming weekend we will get some done.

Looking forward to chatting again.


----------

